# The Great War! !!Sabaton!!



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 26, 2019)

The great war is out!!!

So far my favorite song is _The Attack of the Dead Men. _Listening on Spotify until I can buy a CD.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 30, 2019)

It's a good album, but doesn't hold a candle to Carolus Rex, which will always be their magnum opus imo. My favorite off the album is Ghost in the Trenches.


----------

